# First house remodel



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

more pics


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You have a lot of work cut out for you my friend…


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

and a few more pics


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Your on a roll good work so far…


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

almost done


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

dresser and toilet went in yesterday. It turned out quite nice i think. The dresser was glazed and I screwed it to the wall with four 3" screws. I only missed a stud 3 times as the studs aren't all exactly 16" on center..


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Epson! It all takes time..it's nice when the finishing work starts as visual progress is obtained rather quickly!


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, the vanity looks great!


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks! It served as a dresser in a previous life.. We sanded it down and re-stained it, and then glazed the top. We were thinking about doing a countertop, but I'm glad we re-finished what was already there! Finishing the window trim tonight, and maybe throwing the door in. I have to get some wider boards for the window as the ones I got are a half inch too narrow! lol oh well, live and learn i guess!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

All I got to say is when you do it yourself and know what you are doing some :whistling2: what the smiles :icon_cheesygrin: and gratification of a nice completed job is priceless :thumbsup:


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

a little more progress last night!


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

Made some more progress on the house since last post almost two months ago...


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

and a little more progress. Leveled the floor, started crown molding, and started the laminate flooring install. Setup a router jig, and routed some baseboard and crown molding.


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

some more flooring progress


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

did some work on the room separation/columns.. I'm pretty happy with how it all turned out!


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

if you're running all your moldings on site, most excellent work:thumbsup:


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you! I'm running it all in my garage, and I'm saving a boat load of money doing it myself. I'm using swedish pine, it's cheap, and it's easy to feed through the router. Believe it or not, I'm using a modified $100 router table from Harbor Freight, 1 3/4 HP.. I can't go fast, but it gets the job done with very little investment up front..


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Buddy, I got to tell you, that ain't the first time you have done this type of work. Fantastic, you are a craftsman for sure. One thing that has my full attention is you said you ran your ceiling mold and base with your router, would you please show us some pictures of your set up. 41 years under my belt and I can't run ceiling mold that size with a router, are you sure you aren't using a molder? I can run coved ceiling mold that size with a table saw but not a router.


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks..kind words indeed.. I do my best, and if i get stuck I just try again..
I'm definitely using a router. The bit i'm using for the baseboard is about 3.25" long, and makes a nice piece of trim after one pass. I use 1x4 pine. The crown molding I run through twice, once for the bottom half, and then once for the top half. I use 1x6 pine boards, so each bit takes care of 2.75" per pass.
I then run the boards through a bit for the spring angle. I'm using 38/52, and run each board through twice, once for the wall angle, flip it over and once for the ceiling angle.

The picture of the router table below shows what it looked like out of the box from the store, and then I basically boxed it in and made a much larger fence allowing for feather boards of varying distance from the table to allow for 3.5" and 5.5" boards. I used angle iron to achieve as close to a 90' as possible for the fence, and 2x10 board to minimize deflection in the fence.

I studied a lot of youtube videos prior to starting the molding project, never owned a router before, but knew that if I wanted molding like that in my house the only way I'd be able to get it was to bite the bullet and do it myself. It might be in my blood since I grew up in Norway and the country is filled with very skilled woodworkers.. My great uncle carved several grandfather clocks, and my uncle continued that legacy. I'm a network administrator during the week, and it's nice to come home and do something with my hands!


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

here's the bits i'm using..


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

forgot about this one.. it shows the two passes required to achieve the 5.5" width.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

jarleifvaagen said:


> forgot about this one.. it shows the two passes required to achieve the 5.5" width.


Buddy, my hat's off to you, you have shown this ole man some new tricks, I didn't know they made those bits. Do you have any information about where and how to buy some of those bits and would you be willing to share that information?

For someone not in the business and can do what you have done with the tools you have shown here is remarkable, there is no telling what you could do with some really good tools. Please don't take it that I am knocking your tools but the tools I have see so far are for sure not the easiest to use. You are rare indeed.


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you! like they say, the right tool is half the job! 

if I only had the money for a molder..and a planer..and a joiner.. and a lathe..and..and..and...the list goes on.. The garage at this house has an insulated workshop, so I plan to expand my collection of tools as time goes on. I'm making a make-up vanity for my wife once we're moved in, so stay tuned as that project begins in about a month.

I bought the bits on eBay actually..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Freud-98-507-2-...400257774?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item51957b9eee

that auction resembles what I bought. The seller I bought from does not have any items listed at the moment, but the store is here.. 

http://myworld.ebay.com/ghsu2ia3/

I found that I can't make more than one pass per side, otherwise the one half will be thinner than the other and they won't line up properly in the middle. 

The bits i bought are carbide tipped, and as long as I have the vacuum going the coating keeps the bit from getting too warm. Haven't had any huge issues with burnmarks, but it doesn't really matter since it's all painted white anyway. I'm not sure how well this little router would hold up against a harder wood..pine is pretty soft.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

jarleifvaagen said:


> Thank you! like they say, the right tool is half the job!
> 
> if I only had the money for a molder..and a planer..and a joiner.. and a lathe..and..and..and...the list goes on.. The garage at this house has an insulated workshop, so I plan to expand my collection of tools as time goes on. I'm making a make-up vanity for my wife once we're moved in, so stay tuned as that project begins in about a month.
> 
> ...


Thanks jarleifvaagen I really do appreciate the links, I will be checking in on some of them bad boys.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

when i worked in a custom millwork shop doing restoration on Monticello in charlottesville va. we used power feeders to keep material tight to rail. Are your feather boards adequate for pressure especially on your outfeed where your rail is offset? would think chatter and stop/go push feed might leave for a lot of sanding. thanks timothy


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

tpolk said:


> if you're running all your moldings on site, most excellent work:thumbsup:


...to say the very least!! :thumbup:


----------



## jarleifvaagen (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been busy lately, and haven't updated this in forever!

So here are some new pictures to continue the progress. The stairs were next, and then a final before/after picture of the dining/living area.

Thanks guys!


----------

